# Solved: Can't view jpeg image on website in FireFox ?



## Hierophant (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm sure theres a simple answer but I don't know what I've done wrong.
If you click on the link in my signature to my website there are 2 jpegs I uploaded last night that can be only viewed in IE, neither Netscape or FireFox are the 2 images viewable ,anyone know what dopey thing I've done wrong ,
what might it be? 
 <-- me ,  <-- TechGuy Pros rolling there eyes at beginner *******.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Link please!


----------



## Hierophant (Feb 25, 2005)

The link is my signature Rockn or *YOU TEST FIRST .ORG*
PS I had the same problem on another of my sites but just republishing the jpegs and the page they were on solved it however it did not work when I just tried that with this site???


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think you are going to have to be a bit more specific as to what images or link is the problem on this site. I don't see any broken links anywhere on the page.


----------



## Hierophant (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for checking it out Rockn , the 2 images I can't see in FF or NS are the photo to the left of the heading "Business buys hot property - ministers" the photo is above the bolded caption "criminal knowles" ,the other of the guy snorting coke is to the right of "By Sharri Markson 
12jun05 ,Sunday Tasmanian The Mercury COCAINE and other illegal drugs are widely used across Sydney, from restaurants and bars to sporting venues and even inside Parliament House. ", under the story heading "Cocaine detected in Parliament House " .
I cleared my cache in case I was not getting the latest page ,not that . The 2 images are not on the Page Info in Firefox, but are in the "View-source" in Firefox?


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

Did you code it in IE or FF? If you code in FF, I bet they will show up.

What do you use as a web editor? When you use that editor, which bowser is your default browser? If it's set to IE, reset it to FF.

I compared both and I see what you mean about the pictures missing but coding in FF may cure that.

Here is why I code in FF: http://www.w3.org/People/mimasa/test/xhtml/media-types/results If you scroll down, you can see that IE does not support applications in xhtml or is buggy. Coding in that format makes everything screwy. Liz


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

In the images that can't be seen, you have:

```
<img width="110" height="110" border="0" lowsrc="knowlescum.jpg">
```
Notice the *lowsrc=* part. Instead, you want to use *src=*. So it would look like this:

```
[IMG]knowlescum.jpg[/IMG]
```
Make sure that's the way it is for all of the images.


----------



## Hierophant (Feb 25, 2005)

Eriks you do rock:up: that was the problem,your a sharpe one to spot that tiny error which I have no idea how I did it as the other images work fine,but thanks a million.
Thanks for showing an interest Rockn and SouthernLady,to answer your question SL 
I use Namo Webeditor4 very idiot proof yet very powerful as you can do anything at all,you can preview in IE or NetScape and the cursor stays in the place you leave it in plain text,HTML and preview which is handy when looking through piles of code for mistakes it does xml,css the lot also has an FTP client thats easy to use ,first time I ever published a site created by me ,I managed to do it first time the way I wanted it to look,got it uploaded and published first time (a miracle)previously I had used WebsiteTonite online at Godaddy,YUK, no control at all.Plus I have a fantastic new Webhost now as well easy to use control panel and up to 25 Mysql data bases,25 SEPERATE domains,25 email/site stats etc, FrontPage ,PHP etc infact every feature.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Hierophant.


----------

